# Urb. Buenos Aires 1era etapa



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Muy bonito, parece Trujillo tranquilamente.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

*ClauDia* said:


> Primera vez q veo tan presentable a Chimbote está bonita esa urb... pero o*jalá hubiesen más* y no decir q es la mas rescatable jeje bueno esa es la idea...
> 
> Salu2


Yo conosco chimbote , y la verdad que casi todo Nuevo Chimbote es asi , e inclusive hay zonas mas bonitas !


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Pocas Cosas said:


> Se ve bien. Nunca había visto Chimbote de esa manera. Pensaba otra cosa, felizmente me equivoque. Gracias por mostrarme otra parte de tu ciudad. Realmente se ve bien como dije en un principio.
> Una pregunta: ¿Esa urbanizacíòn queda en Chimbote o Nuevo Chimbote? tú sabes, uno quiere conocer más.
> Saludos...................


Queda en el distrito de Nuevo Chimbote que igual es parte de la ciudad. En resumenm, queda en la cuidad de Chimbote. Lo digo para aclarar, por que mucha gente piensa que Nuevo Chimbote es otra ciudad y no es asi. Saludos.


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Que bien que les gusto, ni bien me desocupe otra vez pongo fotos de un area poco vista de Chimbote: las afueras de la ciudad. Saludos a todos y gracias por los comentarios! :cheers:


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

esas fotos ayudaron a "limpiar" la imagen que tenia de chimbote, hasta la veo bonita.


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Chimbote es una ciudad muy interesante por sus marcados constrastes, con sus partes modernas y bien desarrolladas y otras que no lo son, también por su entorno natural que me parece muy atractivo.


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*Mi post número 1000 (mil) : Asombroso Chimbote*

Quería postear mi "número mil" en Incascrapers.. y que mejor con una noticia,mejor dicho,con una "asombrosa sorpresa" y es apreciar a Chimbote como una ciudad tan bonita y emprendedora... Hago "mea culpa" por haber tenido un preconcepto injusto hacia Chimbote,a la que consideraba una ciudad caòtica y venida a menos... sin embargo,gracias a los foristas chimbotanos,he tenido el agradable asombro de haberme equivocado en mi preconcepto y saber que Chimbote es una ciudad muy pero muy atractiva. Y su entorno geográfico es realmente espectacular.. 
BRAVO POR CHIMBOTE !!!!


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Dodiperu said:


> Quería postear mi "número mil" en Incascrapers.. y que mejor con una noticia,mejor dicho,con una "asombrosa sorpresa" y es apreciar a Chimbote como una ciudad tan bonita y emprendedora... Hago "mea culpa" por haber tenido un preconcepto injusto hacia Chimbote,a la que consideraba una ciudad caòtica y venida a menos... sin embargo,gracias a los foristas chimbotanos,he tenido el agradable asombro de haberme equivocado en mi preconcepto y saber que Chimbote es una ciudad muy pero muy atractiva. Y su entorno geográfico es realmente espectacular..
> BRAVO POR CHIMBOTE !!!!


Gracias por tu post numero 1,000 Dodi! Esto es exactamente lo que queria, mostrar que mi ciudad tambien tiene su lado bueno y como toda ciudad tiene bueno y malo. Saludos


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Como no fuesen mas amplias esas zonas en aquella ciudad.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Tiby!!! que fue de las otras fotos??????????? ya pues anìmate y postealas. 

Se ve super chèvere la ciudad


----------



## walymr (Nov 14, 2005)

Estimado
Dejame hacer una correción
Chimbote es la ciudad antigua, en el distrito del mismo nombre. Al norte.
Nuevo Chimbote es la nueva ciudad, en el distrito del mismo nombre, al Sur.
Son ciudades diferentes pero unidas con una misma historia.
Ambas pertenecen a la provincia del Santa, departamento de Ancash.
El limite entre ambas ciudades es el RIO LACRAMARCA.

Saludos



Ebesness said:


> Queda en el distrito de Nuevo Chimbote que igual es parte de la ciudad. En resumenm, queda en la cuidad de Chimbote. Lo digo para aclarar, por que mucha gente piensa que Nuevo Chimbote es otra ciudad y no es asi. Saludos.


----------



## JOLUMIGO (Jul 10, 2006)

no revivas threads viejosssssssssss, lee las normas del foro...tanto te cuesta????


----------



## opinion (Sep 14, 2006)

Muy buenas fotos, gracias por mostrar esta zona tan bonita de Chimbote.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

No habia visto este thread, gracias por revivirlo 
Me gusta esta urbanizacion, es una zona totalmente diferente de Chimbote.


----------



## walymr (Nov 14, 2005)

No es la unica, 
esa urbanización en el distrito de nuevo chimbote queda en el sur, en el lado norte, en Chimbote, hay una llamada LOS PINOS, alguien puede mostrar algunas fotos de ahi?.


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

walymr said:


> Estimado
> Dejame hacer una correción
> Chimbote es la ciudad antigua, en el distrito del mismo nombre. Al norte.
> Nuevo Chimbote es la nueva ciudad, en el distrito del mismo nombre, al Sur.
> ...



Que extraño, no tenia entendido eso. Raro tambien que en la pagina del mismo distrito de Nuevo Chimbote no se mencione que es una ciudad aparte. Segun la historia escrita en la pagina municipal de N. Chimbote, es cierto que es un distrito aparte, pero no menciona nada mas. La verdad siempre tube entendido que era otro distrito...solo eso...pero parte de la misma ciudad. Me gustaria aprender mas, me podrias dar mas informacion sobre N. Chimbote o donde confirmar que realmente son dos ciudades independientes?


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que bueno que hayas revivido este thread que compete a la esencia de este foro ! (mas no algunos threads basura del jiron por ejemplo, los cuales si estanpenados por norma).

No lo habia visto antes, y quedo gratamente sorprendido, gracias por el aporte tiby!

Nuevo chimbote es otro distrito con propia jurisdiccion y alcalde, etc etc. Pero seguimos teniendo a la misma ciudad o continuo urbano, clarto, con facetas en parte diferentes. Aunque de curioso me gustaria saber que significa para ti el termino ciudad, estimado walymr.


----------

